# looking pregnant??? help me pls!



## dan_wot (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a 30G tank with 2 Reds each a little over 4 inches; one of them is looking pregnant. I think&#8230;. I have no idea what I need to do, or who long it will all be, or how many eggs there might be, if any???

How can I tell for sure if it is or not? It looks like it has swallowed a marble! I will try to get pic's but it doesn't come out very often it likes to hide a lot always in the same place too.

HELP ME!?!

I also have a 40G tank with 3 more in, they about 4.5". Once upon a time all 5 were in this tank.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it was said here in an article that before Reds breed they turn blackish..
thats when they are in breeding state, if you saw them turn black before, then maybe... still you should post the pic, and maybe some of the experts here can tell you what they think of it..


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

At a little over 4" they are probably too young to breed.
How old are the fish?


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds like it might have a blockage. I think they are a little small to start spawning.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

xtreme_s10 said:


> Sounds like it might have a blockage. I think they are a little small to start spawning.


2nd it,but I dont think its the size that matters as much as age does.Got any plastic plants in there with them?if you do you had better inspect the plants for missing leaves.


----------

